# 6.0 oil pan replacement



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

anyone every change a oil pan on a 2004 ford 6.0 desiel. Mine has rotted out. do i need to remove the motor to change it? Just wondering how big of a job?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I read that you have to raise the motor a few inches to remove the pan. Getting the new gasket in place can be difficult.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Shocking! Another engine that has oil pans rust out!


----------



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a 2000 Chevy K2500 just had oil pan replaced...$800.00...sheeeesh!!!

brian


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

If your handy with a torch and welder i've aslo heard of guys cutting the cross member out for easier removal/installation


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

engine removal not needed.remove flywheel cover and engine mounts,i jack the engine up from the ends of the exhaust manifolds and put wood blocks between the motormounts,remove all pan bolts,this is the worst part as they are 8mm heads and rust bad enough to reduce the hex size til no socket fits. drop pan down,reach in and remove the short pick up tube and drop it into the pan,remove pan,if it looks sound,dont remove or disturb the formed press in place rubber gasket, reuse the formed rubber gasket and silicone the front and rear engine cover parting lines use new bolts and reassemble.just so you know it is an 1100.00 job parts and labor in my neck of the woods,ive done plenty.


----------

